# Need help picking trimmer head



## Jasonrkba (Feb 15, 2019)

Im restoring an FS80 AV. I am thinking about the Stihl poly cut but I just want to make sure it will fit correctly or if you guy have a better suggestion I'd sure appreciate it. Here is a link to the poly and a picture of what was on it.

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/trimmer-heads-and-blades/polycut/


----------

